# Drachenlord: Dorf verhängt Allgemeinverfügung



## Khaddel (23. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Dorf verhängt Allgemeinverfügung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Dorf verhängt Allgemeinverfügung*


----------



## TheSinner (23. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir heut die Fingernägel geschnitten. Und ihr so?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juni 2021)

Richtig übel, was das für Ausmaße angenommen hat. Der Kerl mag zwar nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte sein, aber sowas hat keiner verdient. Ob diese Erlässe dem Ganzen Einhalt gebieten, wird man sehen. 

Allerdings dürfte es dem Kerl im Gefängnis deutlich besser gehen, als in seiner Heimat.


----------



## yop123 (23. Juni 2021)

Besuche sind Wichtig und Richtig!


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2021)

Findet das denn nie ein Ende? Man muss ihn ja nicht mögen, aber man kann ihn (und das Dorf) doch vielleicht endlich mal in Ruhe lassen. Der Typ ist ne arme Wurst, muss man ihn dann noch so fertig machen, dass er völlig abdreht?

Es ist einfach nur traurig.




yop123 schrieb:


> Besuche sind Wichtig und Richtig!


Wenn sie gewollt sind, dann ja. Was da gemacht wird ist einfach nur kollektiver Psychoterror.


----------



## FredVorzeiger (23. Juni 2021)

Meddl.
Der will und braucht die Besucher. 
Über was will er sonst heulen und betteln?


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2021)

Wenn es doch gerade so ein Problem ist, daß Leute ihn "besuchen" - muß man dann im Artikel Realname und Ortsname nennen?


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Juni 2021)

Beide Seiten sind kindisch und werden von mir eigentlich mit Nichtbeachtung bedacht. Is mir meine Zeit zu schade. Wundert mich nur dass das immer noch weitergeht. Wird doch langweilig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn es doch gerade so ein Problem ist, daß Leute ihn "besuchen" - muß man dann im Artikel Realname und Ortsname nennen?


Die, die so weit gehen (oder fahren...), wissen sowieso schon lange, wie er heißt und wo er scheißt. Das findet man im Netz auch ungefähr so leicht wie nackte Brüste.

Ich wette, dass nicht eine einzige Person zusätzlich nen Besuch einplant, nur weil in der News hier Name und Ort drinstehen...


----------



## arrgh (23. Juni 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wird doch langweilig.


So wie ich das sehe,  scheint das mittlerweile eine Art Obsession zu sein. Kann ich aber irgendwie nachvollziehen: Wenn man sich jeden Tag den Lord reinzieht, kann man irgendwann nicht mehr ohne. Das Argument "ist doch langweilig" zieht ja bei einem Alkoholiker auch nicht.


----------



## Loosa (23. Juni 2021)

Den Typen mag ich sicher nicht als Nachbarn haben.
Einen Dieter Bohlen aber auch nicht!



Khaddel schrieb:


> Künftig gilt in Altschauerberg ein Versammlungsverbot für Gruppen von mehr als acht Personen. Außerdem dürfen Personen, welche in den vergangenen drei Jahren einen Platzverweis erhalten haben, den Ort dauerhaft nicht mehr betreten. Bei Missachtung drohen Bußgelder von bis zu 1.000 Euro.


Ähh, bitte wie? Wieso darf eine ganze Gemeinde ein dauerhaftes Versammlungsverbot verhängen? Oder die Einreise komplett verbieten?! _Das_ finde ich dann mal wirklich berichtenswert. Wegen eines Online-Sternchen darf man also mal eben die Grundrechte einschränken? 

Der ist also wirklich ärgerlich. Aber Straftaten passieren dabei fast nie? Und was ist da jetzt die Handhabe der Gemeinde? Machen wir das doch einfach überall so, dann gibt's endlich keine Störenfriede mehr.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Den Typen mag ich sicher nicht als Nachbarn haben.
> Einen Dieter Bohlen aber auch nicht!


Naja, wenn du Dieter Bohlen als Nachbarn hast, würdest du in einer ganz guten Gegend leben. Ich weiß nicht, ob das sooooo schlecht wäre.  

Das Thema Drachenlord bekomme ich immer am Rande mit, wenn es irgendwo in meiner Bubble aufploppt, aber ich bin erstaunt, wie lange sich das Ganze schon zieht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ähh, bitte wie? Wieso darf eine ganze Gemeinde ein dauerhaftes Versammlungsverbot verhängen? Oder die Einreise komplett verbieten?! _Das_ finde ich dann mal wirklich berichtenswert. Wegen eines Online-Sternchen darf man also mal eben die Grundrechte einschränken?
> 
> Der ist also wirklich ärgerlich. Aber Straftaten passieren dabei fast nie? Und was ist da jetzt die Handhabe der Gemeinde? Machen wir das doch einfach überall so, dann gibt's endlich keine Störenfriede mehr.


Irgendwann ist man halt mit der Situation überfordert. Und potentiell ist dabei nun mal auch die Sicherheit der Dorfbewohner und deren Hab und Gut gefährdet. 

Ich bezweifle, dass das als dauerhafte Lösung angedacht ist.


----------



## MrFob (23. Juni 2021)

Also Drachenlord selber kenne ich nur vom Hoerensagen aber um das Dorf tut es mir ja schon ein wenig leid. Das ist schon zeimlich uebel und klingt wie aus irgendeiner Dystopischen Zukunft in der irgendwo auch noch Anrold Schwarzenegger als Running Man rumrennt.

Aber auch wenn ich das absolut anchvollziehen kann, was da passiert, ich muss mich doch auch Loosa anschliessen, schon ganz schoen krass, das die das koennen. Erzaehlt das bloss nicht den ganzen Reichsbuergern, sonst haben wir echt bald wieder ein Kaiserreich irgendwo im Hundsrueck oder so.


----------



## starr (23. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass nicht eine einzige Person zusätzlich nen Besuch einplant, nur weil in der News hier Name und Ort drinstehen...


Challenge Accepted


----------



## Tori1 (24. Juni 2021)

Gibt es echt immer noch Leute die dahin fahren ?

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich leben würde, dann würde ich mir ne Spraydose aus meiner Sammlung schnappen, mit der ich jedem von den Idioten  ein „Stalker“ auf das Auto tagen würd. Als kleines Dankeschön und Beweis dass er da war.

Das ist ja mal das kindischste Verhalten seit es das Internet gibt ich hasse Mobbing.


----------



## Martina (24. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Den Typen mag ich sicher nicht als Nachbarn haben.
> Einen Dieter Bohlen aber auch nicht!
> 
> 
> ...


Das hält auch nicht vor Gericht stand würde ich denken. Versammlungsverbot - ja.
Aber Einreise verbieten? - never


----------



## michinebel (24. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ähh, bitte wie? Wieso darf eine ganze Gemeinde ein dauerhaftes Versammlungsverbot verhängen? Oder die Einreise komplett verbieten?! _Das_ finde ich dann mal wirklich berichtenswert. Wegen eines Online-Sternchen darf man also mal eben die Grundrechte einschränken?


Es ist ja nur der Ortsteil Altschauerberg wo das Versammlungsverbot ist, das sind nur ein paar Hand voll Häuser und nicht die ganze Gemeinde.


Martina schrieb:


> Das hält auch nicht vor Gericht stand würde ich denken. Versammlungsverbot - ja.
> Aber Einreise verbieten? - never


Wenn das Platzverbot nur für den Ortsteil gilt warum nicht?


----------



## schmoki (24. Juni 2021)

Manchmal frage ich mich ja, ob die Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## michinebel (24. Juni 2021)

schmoki schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ja, ob die Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben.



Ich habs aufgegeben Menschen verstehen zu wollen. Hab mal ein Interview von einem gelesen der an diesen "Events" teilnimmt, schlau geworden bin ich daraus auch net wirklich.


----------



## Martina (24. Juni 2021)

michinebel schrieb:


> Es ist ja nur der Ortsteil Altschauerberg wo das Versammlungsverbot ist, das sind nur ein paar Hand voll Häuser und nicht die ganze Gemeinde.
> 
> Wenn das Platzverbot nur für den Ortsteil gilt warum nicht?


Du kannst Leute nicht die Einreise verbieten. Welche rechtlich Handhabe soll das haben?
Platzverweis ...Wiki sagt

"Ein Platzverweis ist eine vorübergehende polizeiliche Maßnahme. Es existiert keine allgemeine zeitliche Obergrenze für einen Platzverweis, jedoch ist die Dauer im Sinne des Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips auf das Andauern der Gefahr beschränkt, die zur Aussprechung des Platzverweises führte."

Und deshalb auf Dauer?
Das würde ich anzweifen


----------



## fud1974 (24. Juni 2021)

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, was das für die ANWOHNER bedeutet.

Du kannst dir die Nachbarn ja nicht immer aussuchen.

Wer mal erleben musste was so ein Unruheherd für die Nachbarschaft bedeutet (und dann reden wir in der Regel gar nicht mal von so einer Hausnummer wie dem Drachenlord) der lacht nur einmal....

Sorry, ich bin da auf Seiten der Gemeinde.... die haben schon einiges durchlitten, ausreizen an Rechtsmitteln was geht.


----------



## Martina (24. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Man muss sich mal vorstellen, was das für die ANWOHNER bedeutet.
> 
> Du kannst dir die Nachbarn ja nicht immer aussuchen.
> 
> ...


Es geht ja nicht um Verständnis 

Es geht hier darum um so ein Mittel - Einreise Verbot rechtens ist 
Und das wage ich einfach zu bezweifeln
Ein teilweise ausgesprochener Platzverweis ist ok , aber eben auf eine Zeit beschränkt


----------



## michinebel (24. Juni 2021)

Martina schrieb:


> Du kannst Leute nicht die Einreise verbieten. Welche rechtlich Handhabe soll das haben?
> Platzverweis ...Wiki sagt
> 
> "Ein Platzverweis ist eine vorübergehende polizeiliche Maßnahme. Es existiert keine allgemeine zeitliche Obergrenze für einen Platzverweis, jedoch ist die Dauer im Sinne des Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips auf das Andauern der Gefahr beschränkt, die zur Aussprechung des Platzverweises führte."
> ...


Mit welcher Begründung soll der Platzverweis für eine Person aufgehoben werden? Was will dort jemand außer wieder Stunk mit Drachenlord anzufangen und allen Anwohnern auf die Nerven zu gehen?

Solang der Herr dort wohnt ist die Gefahr auch gegeben das es dort wieder Stress gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juni 2021)

Einreise in Orte verbieten oder Platzverweise erteilen können Gemeinde oder das Ordnungsamt durchaus. 

War bei uns Anfang des Jahres wegen Corona auch. Da praktisch alle Ausflugsziele in der weiteren Umgebung gesperrt waren haben die Leute den Nachbarort quasi gestürmt (offene Burgruine + schöner Wald zum Spaziergehen) und wohl mangels öffentlicher Toiletten sogar in Vorgärten gemacht. Da war teilweise die Hauptstraße komplett dichtgeparkt. 

Deswegen wurden für mehrere Wochen am Wochenende sämtliche Zufahrtsstraßen des Ortes gesperrt und nur wer nachweisen konnte, dass er dort wohnt (Personalausweise vorzeigen) oder jemanden bestimmtes besucht durfte rein.


----------



## EddWald (24. Juni 2021)

Fragt sich nun wer dümmer ist, die die sich durch seine Pöbeleien auf Yt angesprochen fühlen oder der Pöbler selbst, weil er kein sozialles Maß an Respekt inne hat. Ich pers würde meinen, tun sich beide Fraktionen nichts^^ Ich kenne einige Voträge von den Drachenlord, besondere Intelligenz auf Basis des Yt Material würd ich ihm jetzt auf Anhieb nicht attestieren. Von daher versteh ich die Stadt, wenn sie diesen dämlichen Kindergartenspuk ein Ende bereiten wollen.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Juni 2021)

EddWald schrieb:


> (...)  Ich pers würde meinen, tun sich beide Fraktionen nichts^^  (..)



Ja.. das ist ja oft in solchen Fällen so.

Ich möchte da konkret nicht urteilen mangels besseren Wissens... aber im allgemeinen gilt für mich in vergleichbaren Fällen: In der Regel verdienen beide Parteien einander.



EddWald schrieb:


> Von daher versteh ich die Stadt, wenn sie diesen dämlichen Kindergartenspuk ein Ende bereiten wollen.



Ja. Zumal das schon seit JAHREN so geht.


----------



## Grntl (24. Juni 2021)

EddWald schrieb:


> Fragt sich nun wer dümmer ist, die die sich durch seine Pöbeleien auf Yt angesprochen fühlen oder der Pöbler selbst, weil er kein sozialles Maß an Respekt inne hat. Ich pers würde meinen, tun sich beide Fraktionen nichts^^ Ich kenne einige Voträge von den Drachenlord, besondere Intelligenz auf Basis des Yt Material würd ich ihm jetzt auf Anhieb nicht attestieren. Von daher versteh ich die Stadt, wenn sie diesen dämlichen Kindergartenspuk ein Ende bereiten wollen.


Ja eben, der Drachenlord scheint wirklich nicht besonders klug zu sein. Vielleicht sogar geistig etwas zurück und/oder hat psychische Probleme. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass er echt arm dran ist und er (keiner!) so etwas verdient hat. Ist doch auch klar dass man immer bekloppter wird, wenn man seit Jahren so einer Scheiße ausgesetzt ist.
Es ist so ekelhaft dass viele diese Aktionen gegen ihn damit rechtfertigen, dass er ja selber Schuld hat weil "hier können irgendwelche beliebigen, lächerlichen Gründe stehen".

Mobbing wird scheinbar nur groß thematisiert, wenn mal wieder jemand in der Schule Amokläuft und man dann wieder dazu eine Runde über Killerspiele debattieren kann.

Was beim Drachenlord abgeht, hat mittlerweile so eine Reichweite bekommen und keinen interessiert es. Bis dann auch bei ihm das letzte kleine Maß überschritten ist und es dort knallt. Und dann gehts wieder los mit dieser "wie hätte man es verhindern können Scheiße".


----------



## EddWald (24. Juni 2021)

Man sollte normalerweise sagen, der klügere gibt nach. Dann sollte er einfach seinen Channel löschen (und sich´n Job suchen  ) und abwarten, bis sich die Lage wieder beruhigt. Die Leute, die ihn aufsuchen sähen das natürlich sicher als Sieg an. Genau das könnte dann Ruhe reinbringen. Aber wohl weit gefehlt, der Typ gibt nicht nach. Blöde Situation in die er sich da reingeritten hat....echt mal sehen wie das endet.

Alles in allem stimmt es, man kann nur öberflächlich beurteilen, weil man nicht genau weiß was wirklich alles gesagt und getan wurde.  Was solls. Hab ich morgen wieder vergessen bis zur nächsten Meldung über die man zufällig  stolpert. Ich offe nur alle lernen daraus etwas^^


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2021)

Grntl schrieb:


> Ja eben, der Drachenlord scheint wirklich nicht besonders klug zu sein. Vielleicht sogar geistig etwas zurück und/oder hat psychische Probleme. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass er echt arm dran ist und er (keiner!) so etwas verdient hat. Ist doch auch klar dass man immer bekloppter wird, wenn man seit Jahren so einer Scheiße ausgesetzt ist.


Er ist nicht ausgesetzt, er setzt sich aus. Ein paar Jugendsünden wären heute lange vergessen, aber er stochert mit sehr viel Eifer immer weiter.
Wenn er geistig so unzurechnungsfähig wäre, hätte man ihm auch einen Vormund verpassen können. So liegt das aber wohl noch im Bereich, es ist erlaubt sich wie ein Trampel zu benehmen.
Ein Glück. 



Grntl schrieb:


> Mobbing wird scheinbar nur groß thematisiert, wenn mal wieder jemand in der Schule Amokläuft und man dann wieder dazu eine Runde über Killerspiele debattieren kann.


Ich sehe nur nicht wo da das Mobbing passiert? Wenn sich jemand auf großer Bühne präsentiert, schaut her wie toll ich bin, kann das Publikum das halt anders sehen. Eben jenes zu beschimpfen brachte Ricky Gervais zu Ruhm.

Kardashian startete auf die Art ihr Milliardenimperium. Paris Hilton wurde zum Sternchen. Ein Küblböck erreichte Bekanntheit, aber nicht sehr viel mehr. Dass es Drachenlord nicht möglich ist damit Profit zu schlagen (oder sonstigen "Erfolg"?) ändert nichts am Prinzip. Mit allem was dazugehört.  


Was mich wieder zu meinem ersten Beitrag bringt. Auch in Nobelgegenden gibt es regelmäßig Ärger, wenn ein Popstar einzieht und dauernd Partys abgehen. Andere Orte mit Sehenswürdigkeiten werden auch überrannt.
(Wacken ein absolutes, seltenes Glanzlicht, wie man sich mit neuen Nachbarn arrangiert, mitverdient _und_ Spaß hat)

Warum sollte so ein Ort irgendeine Handhabe haben jemanden auszugrenzen, nur weil die Situation lästig ist? Wenn die Polizei schon nicht eingreifen kann weil dabei kaum Gesezesverstöße passieren, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Grntl (24. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Er ist nicht ausgesetzt, er setzt sich aus. Ein paar Juigendsünden wären heute lange vergessen, aber er stochert mit sehr viel Eifer immer weiter.
> Wenn er psychisch so unzurechnungsfähig wäre, hätte man ihm auch einen Vormund verpassen können. Oder gleich in Therapie. So liegt das aber wohl noch im Bereich, es ist erlaubt sich wie ein Trampel zu benehmen.
> Ein Glück.


Ich finde dass du es dir viel zu einfach machst. Das ganze kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mit einem "er macht ja weiter" abtun. Und vor allem womit? Da sind schon so miese Dinge gegen ihn passiert, für die ich immernoch keine Rechtfertigung gefunden habe.

Und auch das mit dem Vormund und der Therapie stellst du dir viel zu einfach vor. So schnell passiert hier in Deutschland nunmal gar nichts und auch ein Vormund ist kein Garant für eine Besserung irgendeiner Art.




Loosa schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur nicht wo da das Mobbing passiert? Wenn sich jemand auf großer Bühne präsentiert, schaut her wie toll ich bin, kann das Publikum das halt anders sehen.


Ich schätze und hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass das Thema Drachenlord für dich noch relativ neu ist.


----------



## Loosa (24. Juni 2021)

Das Thema kenne ich solange es hier Artikel gab. Mehr interessiert es mich aber auch nicht.
Es steht jedem frei, sich der Öffentlichkeit auszusetzen und dabei Ruhm und Geld zu ernten. Oder sich zum Idioten zu machen.

Beim Kampf gegen die Behörden scheint er jedenfalls schlau genug zu sein. Die Sperrung seines Live-Streams hat er halt einfach umgangen. Klingt nach bauernschlau, stur, und noch ein paar Sachen. Und ärgert die Nachbarn wahrscheinlich mehr als ihn selbst. 

Was genau willst du jetzt verhindern? Dass er sich öffentlich äußert? Dass das Reaktionen erzeugt? Dass er Internet hat, wohnen darf wo und wie er will?


----------



## fud1974 (25. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Er ist nicht ausgesetzt, er setzt sich aus. Ein paar Jugendsünden wären heute lange vergessen, aber er stochert mit sehr viel Eifer immer weiter.
> Wenn er geistig so unzurechnungsfähig wäre, hätte man ihm auch einen Vormund verpassen können. So liegt das aber wohl noch im Bereich, es ist erlaubt sich wie ein Trampel zu benehmen.
> 
> Ich sehe nur nicht wo da das Mobbing passiert? Wenn sich jemand auf großer Bühne präsentiert, schaut her wie toll ich bin, kann das Publikum das halt anders sehen. Eben jenes zu beschimpfen brachte Ricky Gervais zu Ruhm.



Ach komm schon.. Er ist offensichtlich, mal GANZ GANZ vorsichtig ausgedrückt, als Person schwierig und intellektuell und/oder moralisch fragwürdige Personen werden durch ihn angezogen wie die Motten das Licht, und die MOBBEN ihn - anders ist das nicht zu bezeichnen - EGAL ob er das herausgefordert hat oder nicht,  und ziehen dadurch eine ganze Gegend runter.



Loosa schrieb:


> Was mich wieder zu meinem ersten Beitrag bringt. Auch in Nobelgegenden gibt es regelmäßig Ärger, wenn ein Popstar einzieht und dauernd Partys abgehen. Andere Orte mit Sehenswürdigkeiten werden auch überrannt.



Und da mit den Popstars ist es genauso mistig. Wer in eine Popstar Gegend  HINZIEHT und sich DANN beschwert.. okay, da hält sich mein  Mitleid in Grenzen, aber wenn ein Popstar da reinzieht und er ist da schwierig, bringt Chaos allenthalben dann ist das genauso Mist.



Loosa schrieb:


> Warum sollte so ein Ort irgendeine Handhabe haben jemanden auszugrenzen, nur weil die Situation lästig ist? Wenn die Polizei schon nicht eingreifen kann weil dabei kaum Gesezesverstöße passieren, wohlgemerkt.



"Lästig"??? Schlafverlust, dauernder Ärger, Flurschäden usw. sind nur "lästig"?

So ein ausgetickter Nachbar - wie gesagt weit noch unter dem Niveau vom Drachenlord - kann eine ganze Nachbarschaft beschäftigen, da kriechen dann alle morgens wie gerädert zur Arbeit weil abends kein Auge zugemacht werden konnte, da kannste noch so oft die Polizei rufen, das ist dann bestenfalls eine kurzfristige Linderung wenn überhaupt. 

Und hier reden wir von einem der bringt Heerschaaren von - sorry - Volldeppen in einen Ort.



Loosa schrieb:


> Was genau willst du jetzt verhindern? Dass er sich öffentlich äußert? Dass das Reaktionen erzeugt? Dass er Internet hat, wohnen darf wo und wie er will?



Rechtsmittel konsequent nutzen. Platzverweise erteilen und vor allem auch durchsetzen. Das hat nichts mehr mit "Versammlungsfreiheit" zu tun, die Freiheiten enden dort, wo für andere die Unfreiheit beginnt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. Juni 2021)

Um Lagerfelds Zitat abzuwandeln...wer dort hinfährt, um sich Wortgefechte mit Herrn Winkler zu liefern, hat definitiv die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren.
First World im Endstadium. 😉


----------



## Loosa (25. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon.. Er ist offensichtlich, mal GANZ GANZ vorsichtig ausgedrückt, als Person schwierig und intellektuell und/oder moralisch fragwürdige Personen werden durch ihn angezogen wie die Motten das Licht, und die MOBBEN ihn - anders ist das nicht zu bezeichnen - EGAL ob er das herausgefordert hat oder nicht,  und ziehen dadurch eine ganze Gegend runter.


Ich finde so Verhalten ätzend. ABER es steht auch jedem frei sich wie ein Arsch zu verhalten.
Schwierig, intellektuell/moralisch fragwürdig... kann ich nicht beurteilen. Schräg auf jeden Fall. Und sehr offensichtlich ist der Typ sein eigener Herr. Trotz Wut der Gemeinde und Behörden.

Rückzug aus der Öffentlichkeit, Aufgabe des Kanals, Umzug, Verzicht auf Internet oder zumindest anonym. Die Gemeinde würde das Haus sogar kaufen. Will er alles nicht. Auch als ehemaligen Sonderschüler kann man ihn nicht zwingen, Hilfsangebote zu suchen oder anzunehmen.

Nach eigener Aussage verdient er so 2000 €/Monat. Die er aber wohl nicht versteuern will, außerdem Schulden bei der Krankenkasse, Schulden bei der Gemeinde... ich fürchte statt wirklicher Hilfe wird er einfach in's Gefängnis wandern und dabei auch gleich noch das Elternhaus verlieren.
Dann haben die Nachbarn ihre Ruhe, und das Internet wird's auch bald nicht mehr interessieren.


----------



## Pu244 (25. Juni 2021)

Grntl schrieb:


> Mobbing wird scheinbar nur groß thematisiert, wenn mal wieder jemand in der Schule Amokläuft und man dann wieder dazu eine Runde über Killerspiele debattieren kann.



Mobbing ist eine recht einseitige Sache, bei der sich der gemobbte nichts sehnlicher wünscht, als dem ganzen zu entgehen. Er gießt aber noch ordentlich Öl ins Feuer und das permanent.

Wenn jemand den Klassengrobian jeden Morgen übel beleidigt, dann ist das kein Mobbing. Ihm wurde ja auch schon angeboten von Sozialhilfe zu leben, wenn er seine Kanäle löscht. Er will es aber nicht.


----------



## Grntl (27. Juni 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mobbing ist eine recht einseitige Sache, bei der sich der gemobbte nichts sehnlicher wünscht, als dem ganzen zu entgehen. Er gießt aber noch ordentlich Öl ins Feuer und das permanent.
> 
> Wenn jemand den Klassengrobian jeden Morgen übel beleidigt, dann ist das kein Mobbing. Ihm wurde ja auch schon angeboten von Sozialhilfe zu leben, wenn er seine Kanäle löscht. Er will es aber nicht.


Nur weil er weiter macht, will er das ganze? Wenn die menschliche Psyche so einfach funktionieren würde, gäbe es echt weniger Probleme und vor allem auch weniger Psychologen, bzw gar keine. 
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass das Ganze etwas komplexer ist.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mobbing ist eine recht einseitige Sache, bei der sich der gemobbte nichts sehnlicher wünscht, als dem ganzen zu entgehen. Er gießt aber noch ordentlich Öl ins Feuer und das permanent.



die "haider" meinen, er würde öl ins feuer gießen. - er soll von seinem grundsätzlich völlig legalen tun ablassen, nur weil das irgendein durchgeknallter mob von ihm "fordert"? dein ernst? das ist ne täter-opfer-umkehr. der lord mag dumm und / oder sehr naiv sein, aber das gibt doch niemandem das "recht", ihn tag- und tagaus zu drangsalieren. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den Klassengrobian jeden Morgen übel beleidigt, dann ist das kein Mobbing.



dann gibts einmal auf die fresse (vom grobian natürlich) und es ist ruhe.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (27. Juni 2021)

Grntl schrieb:


> Nur weil er weiter macht, will er das ganze? Wenn die menschliche Psyche so einfach funktionieren würde, gäbe es echt weniger Probleme und vor allem auch weniger Psychologen, bzw gar keine.
> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass das Ganze etwas komplexer ist.


Der Typ hat gewaltig eins am Sträußchen, samt der ganzen Pöbel, der dorthin pilgert, um sich mit ihm “geistig“ zu duellieren. So einfach ist das. Bekloppte überall.


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Der Typ hat gewaltig eins am Sträußchen, samt der ganzen Pöbel, der dorthin pilgert, um sich mit ihm “geistig“ zu duellieren. So einfach ist das. Bekloppte überall.


Genau deshalb muss jemand von aussen eingreifen, um der Misere ein Ende zu setzen. Ich dachte, das Interesse würde irgendwann von selbst schwinden, aber es wird ja von beiden Seiten immer wieder neu angefacht. Da es wohl kaum rechtlich möglich oder auch nur moralisch richtig wäre, dem Kerl deswegen das Internet abzustellen, gibt es jetzt eben diese Verfügung, die vermutlich niemanden bedeutsam in seiner freiheit einschränkt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (27. Juni 2021)

HanFred schrieb:


> Genau deshalb muss jemand von aussen eingreifen, um der Misere ein Ende zu setzen. Ich dachte, das Interesse würde irgendwann von selbst schwinden, aber es wird ja von beiden Seiten immer wieder neu angefacht. Da es wohl kaum rechtlich möglich oder auch nur moralisch richtig wäre, dem Kerl deswegen das Internet abzustellen, gibt es jetzt eben diese Verfügung, die vermutlich niemanden bedeutsam in seiner freiheit einschränkt.


Klar, das stimmt.
Leider leider ist der Typ ein Produkt und auch ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, die ihn zu dem gemacht haben, was er ist, bzw. ihm eine Plattform geben.
Wären die Pilger nicht so weich in der Birne, ihre Lebenszeit mit ihm zu verschwenden, würde kein Hahn nach im krähen.
Doch offensichtlich nähren sich Teile der Gesellschaft genau daran, wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute, die man auch bei Unfällen als Gaffer bezeichnet. Eigentlich arme Schweine, die kein eigenes Leben haben oder irgendwann mal falsch abgebogen sind.


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. Juni 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die "haider" meinen, er würde öl ins feuer gießen. - er soll von seinem grundsätzlich völlig legalen tun ablassen, nur weil das irgendein durchgeknallter mob von ihm "fordert"? dein ernst? das ist ne täter-opfer-umkehr. der lord mag dumm und / oder sehr naiv sein, aber das gibt doch niemandem das "recht", ihn tag- und tagaus zu drangsalieren.
> 
> 
> 
> dann gibts einmal auf die fresse (vom grobian natürlich) und es ist ruhe.



Schon mal ein Video von ihm gesehen? Wie viele Leute wirklich versuchen, ihm gute Ratschläge zu geben (keine Haider) und nett zu ihm sind.

Und er nichts weiter kann, als diese Leute übelst zu beleidigen und zu bannen?

Der Typ ist bekloppt und gefährlich.

Die Pilger sind natürlich auch an Dummheit nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Video von ihm gesehen? Wie viele Leute wirklich versuchen, ihm gute Ratschläge zu geben (keine Haider) und nett zu ihm sind.


Der Spruch "Ratschläge sind auch Schläge" trifft oft definitiv zu. Davon abgesehen: Wenn man mich so (nicht nur cyber-)stalken würde, dann wäre ich vermutlich auch reichlich paranoid und im Zusammenhang damit ist es auch nachvollziehbar, wenn er mal aggressiv wird, weil er sich nicht anders gegen diese Leute zu wehren versteht.

Warum er nach wie vor so an dieser Art von Aufmerksamkeit hängt weiß ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht. Vielleicht ist es ne psychische Sache, vielleicht ist er einfach so, keine Ahnung. Hab mich dafür auch nicht genug mit ihm beschäftigt. Aber selbst, wenn der Drachenlord alles falsch macht und immer wieder provoziert ... sich davon provozieren zu lassen und sich provozieren lassen wollen, ist sicherlich nicht besser.

Wer ihn nicht mag, kann ihn doch einfach in Ruhe lassen oder, wenn schon Kritik "nötig" ist, das sachlich und in vernünftigem Ausmaß tun. Und wenn es nicht hilft: Wie gesagt, in Ruhe lassen ist immer ne Option. Eskalation hilft keinem, weder dem Drachenlord, noch den Dorfbewohnern. Die meisten seiner "Haider" werden ihn aus reinem Vergnügen ärgern, weil sie sich "lustige" Reaktionen davon erhoffen und das ist einfach nur abartig.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Juni 2021)

Der eskaliert aber  bei allem, auch bei normalem Smalltalk. Weil er die Sozialkompetenz eines tasmanischen Teufels hat. Und völlig beratungsresistent dabei ist. Sachliche Kritik? Völlig aussichtslos, als Folge wird man von dem netten Herrn gebannt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juni 2021)

Der Herr hat heut morgen einen 50 min Videostream gemacht und dabei ca.25 Euro verdient. Nicht übel würd ich sagen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Juni 2021)

Und gestern in 4 Stunden 1,60 Euro...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2021)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist bekloppt und gefährlich.



gefährlich? inwiefern?


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. Juni 2021)

Er attackiert Leute mit einer Axt oder Eisenstange, bespuckt und bedroht sie verbal.

Wohlgemerkt Leute, die auf der Straße stehen und außer Gucken nichts machen. Er ist ja der Meinung, dass das alles zu seinem Grundstück gehört.


----------

